# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Preventief verzekeren goedkoper dan curatief verzekeren

## Prevent Care

U leest het overal en iedereen heeft het er over. De reguliere gezondheidszorg staat op een keerpunt. De mens zal zelf zorg moeten gaan dragen voor een deel van de kosten.
Door te zorgen dat je minder gebruik hoeft te maken van de reguliere gezondheidszorg, kan je geld besparen. Zowel voor de overheid als voor jezelf. Hoe dat te realiseren is, kan Prevent Care u vertellen.
Prevent Care wil daarom uitbreiden met enthousiaste positieve (oud)ondernemers die bereid zijn te coachen en gecoacht te worden in een omgeving met gelijkgestemde mensen.
Bent u net als ik sick and tired van het werken in de gezondheidszorg en bent u van mening dat preventief verzekeren goedkoper is dan curatief verzekeren, neem dan contact op met Rian Bruijne.

----------

